# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  FSL3D deceiving customers. Do not buy anything from them, only lose your moeny !!!

## Jiri

This is my worst experience with FSL:

  At the beginning of 2015 I am looking for a 3d printer for our company.  After some time, I decided to Phoenix Touch DLP from FSL3D. According  to the parameters, the printer looked good. Therefore, I decided to order the printer.
 But it was the biggest mistake I made.

 I ordered a printer in March 2015 with the delivery of the end of April 2015.
 In mid-May, they advise me, that the printer will be completed soon.
 There were several e-mails that the delivery be extended and they will inform me about it.
 In early September, I contacted a employee with whom I communicated and asked when the printer will be finished, and she did not answer.
 So I wrote a message via Facebook, and there I replied that the delivery is planned for late October 2015.
 Another waiting was unacceptable  for me, so I decided to cancel the order and I wanted to return the  money back. No one did not respond at my request to cancel the order.
 So I gradually tried to write e-mails to FSL and FSL3D. Overall I sent emails to 10 different e-mail addresses, but again no reply.
 Only automatic answer from technical support that my request was passed on to solutions. Then wrote me the account manager that he forwarded my request to the accounting department and they contact me shortly. But no one contact me.





 When I was angry, I wrote a negative review on their Facebook pages. Then contacted me their manager. He told me taht he help me with refund the money. But I am still waitng for payment from them. For example... when I ordered the printer, the payment took a few minutes. But for money from FSL I am waiting for a several days and still did no received it.




  So... I am waited for more than 6 month and I have no printer and no  money. When I want to cancel the order they stop communicate with me and do not want to refund my money.
I think it's just a bunch of incompetent people who are deceiving customers.

----------


## curious aardvark

A quick search turns up the fact that the company is headquartered in las vegas. 
Draw your own conclusions ;-)

----------


## Jiri

Sorry, I am from Czech republic not from USA. What does it mean that company is headquatered in Las Vegas? It is not good?

----------


## PaulH

Wow... it is a terrible story  :Frown: 

I wanted to order their printer Phoenix Touch at the beginning of this year, but I waited until the printer will be finished. I was constantly checking their website, but it is still possible to make a pre-order only. Fortunately, I have not ordered. This is not only the negative reviews I've read about the FSL. Many customers complain to them.
 Therefore, I decided that I order M-One from MAKEX or Titan1 from Kudo3D. For these printers I've read only positive reviews.

----------


## Gio

I have a similar bad experience with FSL like you. I ordered the Pegasus and waited many weeks. When I asked them about delivery time, so they did not answer. Only after several urgent e-mails. When I received a printer, so I had problems with the printing and I had to wait for udpate of software. After several prints it damaged PDMS VAT. So I had to buy supeVAT. It cost next $ 250.
 The printer is working now, but I am not satisfied with it.
 I want to sell it, because I bought the M-ONE MAKEX. With M-one I am extremely satisfied. I had received it a week after order and everything works OK. Also, I can use a third-party resins. This is a great thing because FSL wants 1500 USD for a software license which allow use third-party resins - that is something outrageous.

So...  also I do not recommend 3D printers from FSL.

----------


## chooch

Totally agree FSL3D have lied, cheated, and pretty much stolen. Terrible company, stay away.

However, I want to do something about it... I've started hacking the Pegasus touch. I've started fixing the mechanical issues with the machine: build plate, leveling, vat, first surface, lead screw and case.

The most important: If we can make our own firmware and software the machines will have value again and people will be able to resell them without FSL being able to do anything.

Anyone interested in sticking it to them and get to some hacking?

Here is another thread about FSL3D: http://www.3dprintboard.com/showthre...greed-of-FSL3D

----------


## Bobby Lin

That's indeed a horrible experience. I would never want to get cheated that way. I have read some negative reviews about FLS3D and decided not to do any transactions with them.

----------


## Red62

Oh geez: that's just horrible! Personally I try very hard to not purchase stuff online like that: always check to see other customers to see if they're satisfied with their products.

----------

